# can i put a wood burning insert in a prefab?



## shoot2grill (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a big prefab fireplace but wish to have a wood burning stove.is it possible?


----------



## SGaither (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm trying to find that out myself. I've got a prefab gas fireplace and would like a wood burning stove insert. I'll post what I find out.


----------



## skiff23 (Dec 2, 2011)

If it would fit. The only worry is the exhaust flue. THat would be the  danger. I dont think they are made to burn hot fires for very long. If they burn out , that will be dangerous.


----------



## SGaither (Dec 3, 2011)

The ones I've been looking at online require the use of a flu liner just for the protection of the pre-fab flu


----------



## shoot2grill (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah and I heard they ain't cheap! But it'd be worth it.


----------



## HossBog (Dec 10, 2011)

I have been wondering the same thing! A few years ago, I did some online research about it, and at that time, it was not recommended. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Dec 10, 2011)

Check into the need for a barometric damper to reduce overheating in the fire box.


----------



## LRanger007 (Dec 10, 2011)

The prefab is not built for the heat that an insert can produce.  It would burn out before long and you know what that means.


----------



## SGaither (Dec 10, 2011)

Buck Stove model 18 is made to either be free standing or fit into a pre-fab fireplace. Had a guy come out this week to give me an estimate. It's not in my price range this year but mybe next.


----------



## centerc (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a buck 18 in my garage it does ok but the firebox is small not sure it would heat a house


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2011)

From this site:

http://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/insert_intro


"The question often arises as to whether fireplace inserts can be installed in metal factory-built fireplaces. The answer is “yes and no”. In general, you cannot install EITHER a woodstove or a fireplace insert into an existing factory-built fireplace. The exception is only when the specific insert of stove model is “listed” for such application. This means that the sales brochure and the owners manual of the insert specially mentions and addresses installation into factory-built fireplaces."


----------



## Pineyrooter (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes, you can do it and yes they are expensive. Here are a couple inserts I'm considering given a 21” x 40” opening.  Use the 6" stainless pipe that runs inside your existing pipe and your good. Correct installation is important.  I’m not 100% on this but I think the buck does come without the gold trim. 

http://www.buckstove.com/wood/model18.html

http://www.quadrafire.com/en/Products/2700i-ACC-Wood-Insert.aspx


----------



## paige_coffee (May 14, 2012)

Southern Chimney Sweep installs them! You can visit their website at www.southernchimneysweep.com


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 14, 2012)

I removed a wood burning fireplace and installed a free standing heater. No problems in 7 yrs now using the existing flue.


----------

